# We're Almost Ready!



## Tremor (Apr 19, 2011)

Bow's foal is due May 8th, but we seem to rounding that last bend! We are at 323 days today. This will be Bow's LAST baby, and our's too. I'm definitely hoping for a repeat of her 2006 or 2007 baby. I'll post them below.

The muscles in her hindquarters have relaxed, she's been lifting her tail up more, her belly seems to have dropped, and her flanks have sunken in. I have noticed that I've been able to get more milk, and its a yellow now. Yesterday it was clear.

For about a month I will say that I was worried about the fetus. I honestly thought that Bow had lost the baby and that we'd be delivering a stillborn foal. I thought this because I hadn't felt the baby kick for over a month. I had tried EVERYTHING to get that baby to kick.

Well, tonight I clipped a little more of Bow's belly and lo and behold her entire belly shook for the entire time I was clipping her. Apparently the baby likes the vibration of the clippers? LOL!

Bow on the 7th of April:

















Bow Today (4/19/11):


----------



## ShaunaL (Apr 19, 2011)

Good luck! I hope you get exactly what you are hoping for


----------



## Dee (Apr 20, 2011)

Ohh look at that belly! Good luck with your soon to be baby! Be sure to post pics!


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Apr 20, 2011)

wow, she's huge!

will you be keeping the foal since its your last?


----------



## Cavallini Farms (Apr 20, 2011)

She looks good! Pretty mommy and a pretty baby, I hope it goes smoothly


----------



## Tremor (Apr 22, 2011)

Update:

*4/22/11 (6:52 A.M.)- *She's getting grumpy, and she is uncomfortable. Her bag is full too. 

Last night her milk was yellow and salty. This morning its clear (no yellow) and is losing its salty taste. 

 

Also, the baby is kicking in her lower flanks. Very odd for this baby since it NEVER kicks. BUT, last year before Pete was born he kicked in Bow's flanks right before he was born. 

*4/22/11 (4:39 P.M.)- *Bow's milk was starting to get less salty this morning. Well, now its more so bland than salty! We're getting close!

Her bag is swollen and she is VERY uncomfortable because of them.

Pictures:

Bow 4/22/11-
















I apologize for the mud and wetness. Its been raining here. It sucks. 

I would also like to say that Bow's foals' birthdays are coming up. One of them is today!

Boomer (2009 Palomino Appaloosa-Gelding) Born 4/22/09

Buckshot (2008 Smokey Black Appaloosa-Colt) Born 4/28/08

Pete (2010 Silver Smokey Black Appaloosa-Gelding) Born 4/30/10

Maybe we'll have one in the next week?


----------



## Cavallini Farms (Apr 22, 2011)

She still looks good!


----------



## Tremor (Apr 22, 2011)

Cavallini Farms said:


> She still looks good!


Good as in....?


----------



## Tremor (Apr 23, 2011)

4/23/11 Update:

Vulva:











Butt:






Bag:






Side:






Her milk hasn't changed colors yet. Its sticky (has been), but the taste is getting bland.....

Getting nervous here.

Ok foaling experts. Tell me what's going on!


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Apr 23, 2011)

GLAD TO SEE THE LAST SET OF PICTURES AS HER RECTUM AND VULVA LOOK AS ONE, USUALLY WHEN MINE LOOK LIKE THAT THEY ARE ABOUT 8 TO 24 HRS FROM FOALING. KEEP US POSTED.


----------



## Tremor (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks.

I just checked her and her vulva is twice as relaxed now....


----------



## Tremor (Apr 23, 2011)

Update:

So...Bow's a little P'od tonight. The look on her face when the cat walked into the stall was one of murderous hate. I thought she was gonna stomp him to death!






Vulva (LONG and relaxed):

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1681964&l=c42979f572&id=1577895892

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1681965&l=bd4bb1ad42&id=1577895892

Bag:






The edema near her bag seems to be stretching further along her belly since the last picture? Odd...


----------



## Tremor (Apr 24, 2011)

No baby yet. I was pretty dissapointed.

She fooled me once though. She was laying down, flat, and I could have sworn she was pushing....*sigh*

I think her bag shrunk? Her milk is odd.....its clearish now and not yellow tinted anymore, but it doesn't have the Salty Wow flavor like it did the last times... I can't tell if its sweet or not...
















Vulva...Its long and stretched. Comparing it to the picture before its also darker.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1682681&l=80b9d3ae30&id=1577895892

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1682682&l=fa4b5d4570&id=1577895892

Here's a video of her baby kicking last night:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRzoNYM2GiI


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 24, 2011)

LOL!! Brilliant - looks as though he/she is trying to break out, or telling Mum to hurry up and let him/her out!

Very soon now I think.





Anna


----------



## Tremor (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks. I hope she goes soon.....


----------



## Tremor (Apr 24, 2011)

Milk tastes sweet this morning...


----------



## ForeverFarma (Apr 24, 2011)

Is her milk getting sticky? It will go from watery (and various colors) to sticky, like Karo syrup right before she foals. Allie's milk last year stayed clear, just got thicker right up until Dib was born, then turned color. Does Bow normally wax up before she foals?


----------



## Tremor (Apr 24, 2011)

ForeverFarma said:


> Is her milk getting sticky? It will go from watery (and various colors) to sticky, like Karo syrup right before she foals. Allie's milk last year stayed clear, just got thicker right up until Dib was born, then turned color. Does Bow normally wax up before she foals?


Its been sticky for about a week now. I don't think she waxes up....


----------



## Tremor (Apr 24, 2011)

Just checked her.

Milk is sweet, getting cloudy, and VERY sticky.


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 24, 2011)

i'd bet good money that you are going to have an Easter baby! Good luck! Can't wait to see pics of your new baby!


----------



## Tremor (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, I put her out into the lot for some exercise. She's all alone.

Her milk seems to be cloudy, and a nasty salty/bland taste?


----------



## Tremor (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't think she'll go today.


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 24, 2011)

I wouldn't take my eyes off her if I was you. Putting her out might be just the incentive she needs, at least that is what happened to me.


----------



## Tremor (Apr 24, 2011)

ClickMini said:


> I wouldn't take my eyes off her if I was you. Putting her out might be just the incentive she needs, at least that is what happened to me.


That's what I'm hoping will happen.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2011)

wow what great updates, thanks for sharing this with us. I would be slleping in the barn tonight if I were you. Safe foaling


----------



## Tremor (Apr 24, 2011)

Eagle said:


> wow what great updates, thanks for sharing this with us. I would be slleping in the barn tonight if I were you. Safe foaling


Really? I'm sorry, but I honestly really don't know why you're saying that....(Sorry. I'm disappointed she didn't go last night, lol. I'm whiny!



)

What about her is making you say that?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2011)

Judging by the size of her milk bar and her wooty, she looks very close. Her milk could be sticky and sweet just a few hours before foaling. These mares love to keep us guessing so we never get the full picture as to when they will foal but your mare is sure looking close.


----------



## Tremor (Apr 24, 2011)

The last thing that needs to happen is her milk needs to change.....everything else is nearly in place. Her vulva is long and relaxed (almost open) but the color is too light.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 24, 2011)

Tremor said:


> The last thing that needs to happen is her milk needs to change.....everything else is nearly in place. Her vulva is long and relaxed (almost open) but the color is too light.


Well I'll tell you, I've foaled out at least 16 foals out of several mares and not once could I rely on vulva color, and I've had them foal on me with all kinds of colored and textured milk. Out of those 16 foalings, only 2-3 times did the mare have the WHITE milk.





Looking at the pics you've posted the last couple days, I'd much rather be sleeping in the barn and losing sleep keeping an eye on her, then thinking she's got another day or two because her milk isn't white nor vulva dark red. These girls are too unpredictable!


----------



## Tremor (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks. I hope she goes!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't relay on possible last minute signs - they often dont happen/show. If I was you I would bundle myself up nice and warm, take a thermos of coffee or something and go sit quietly somewhere in your barn and watch that mare! She's going to pop very soon - good luck!

Anna


----------



## Tremor (Apr 24, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Don't relay on possible last minute signs - they often dont happen/show. If I was you I would bundle myself up nice and warm, take a thermos of coffee or something and go sit quietly somewhere in your barn and watch that mare! She's going to pop very soon - good luck!
> 
> Anna


Thanks. I put her in her stall tonight. Her milk seemed to have changed some....


----------



## Tremor (Apr 24, 2011)

Bow's in for the night. I checked her milk and it came out pretty easy. It was cloudy and thick. It definitely did not taste salty but it DID have a pleasant taste!

So, close?

I will say that I think I caught her vulva at a bad time, so it wasn't very relaxed.


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 24, 2011)

keep us posted! I think she is very ready! I have been watching your posts with an eagle eye.


----------



## Tremor (Apr 24, 2011)

ClickMini said:


> keep us posted! I think she is very ready! I have been watching your posts with an eagle eye.


Haha, you're the only one!

I've been told that she doesn't look ready yet. I'll still be keeping an eye on her though.


----------



## Tremor (Apr 25, 2011)

Super relaxed at 3:30 and her milk is the tackiest its ever been.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2011)

Not long now then (possibly LOL!) Good luck, fingers crossed for you and Bow.





Anna


----------



## Tremor (Apr 25, 2011)

I think I remember people saying how the manure of a pregnant mare will become cow patty types. I think Bow has that down. For the past day her vulva and rectum have been smeared with poo.




Her bag is still full and milk is the same.




I think that Bow's belly could drop more. She's still kind of wide.


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Apr 25, 2011)

Tremor said:


> I think I remember people saying how the manure of a pregnant mare will become cow patty types. I think Bow has that down. For the past day her vulva and rectum have been smeared with poo.
> 
> View attachment 1319
> 
> ...



We had a baby born last night and I would have never bet on it. She wasn't even fully bagged! Your mare looks way more ready then Annie ever did


----------



## Tremor (Apr 25, 2011)

4/25/11 Night Update:

Her vulva has darkened. Although, it wasn't relaxed when I took the picture. Bow keeps tightening up when I go near her tail....







Her bag hasn't decreased even though I let her out all day. Her teats seemed to be waxed, but that could have been from this morning, but I never did try too much then. So, maybe?




Her milk is a cloudy yellow?


----------



## Tremor (Apr 25, 2011)

4/25/11 Night #2:

Her belly seems to have dropped.







Bag is still big.




Milk is sticky, but yellow. I can get a lot out.




Vulva is relaxed and is a darkish pink inside. Kinda like the color inside your own lips. (MOUTH!) Not too pink but darker than it has been.


----------



## Tremor (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to add that she's been gassy?

The baby keeps kicking and usually when it kicks she passes gas.

Is that normal?


----------



## Tremor (Apr 26, 2011)

Bow:


----------



## Tremor (Apr 26, 2011)

Nothing yet. She's 330 days.

This morning:
















This Afternoon (4 pm):
















Sorry about the stall. She was in all day, and she dirtied it up. I clean it every night.

Her vulva was a darkish pink. She's still gassy.....

Her teats have been waxing pretty easy since yesterday. Milk was tasteless this morning.

I'm hoping that Bow will foal on the 28th. That's the 4th birthday of her 2007 Smokey Black Appaloosa colt, Buckshot. I'm hoping that the baby will look like him. He was such a good looking boy.


----------



## Tremor (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's another picture from tonight:


----------



## ohmt (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow she really has dropped! Thanks for keeping us updated-it's neat seeing how she progresses.


----------



## Tremor (Apr 26, 2011)

You're welcome. lol.

I'm just hoping she'll go soon!


----------



## Tremor (Apr 26, 2011)

Ugh! Let's hope so!

I'm going out now to check on her. If anything comes up I'll update!


----------



## Tremor (Apr 26, 2011)

Still the same.

I don't know what to think.

1) Belly has dropped

2) Been waxing for two days.

3) Vulva is relaxed

4) Bag is full

5) Milk is thick/yellow

6) Been rubbing butt (pulled her tail wrap off)

7) GRUMPY! (Let her out with the herd tonight and her ears were back the ENTIRE time!



)

8) Gassy (I don't know if that means anything, but boy is she gassy! Yes, she is eating/pooping/peeing)

9) Poop has been messier than usual.'

10) Inside of vulva is a darkish pink.

Anybody want to loan me a needle so I can pop her?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 27, 2011)

Well it's morning here in the UK, but the middle of the night where you are, so I am hoping Bow might be presenting you with a new baby?

I have noticed that a lot of folks in the US plait the ends of their mares tails, but yesterday I noticed on one of the cams I have been following, something that would not have occurred to me. Mare had foaled a few hours before and the new baby, still a bit shaky was standing behind mum - getting whacked in the face/head by the plaited end of the mare's tail as she was swishing it about. WOW I bet that hurt! The foal hadn't the sense to move and in the end got knocked over! The plaited end of a tail can be quite a heavey 'weapon' to us, let alone a small foal, so can I suggest that as soon as Bow foals, you unplait her tail.

Keeping my fingers cross for you and Bow - hoping we shall hear some good news soon!

Anna


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2011)

I personally agree with Anna, I bandage tails to stop them being sucked in during birth but the rest is left alone as it can and will hurt the foal if the flies are around.

I hope Bow blessed you with a new healthy baby last night, if not today you are a day closer.

Best wishes

renee


----------



## Tremor (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. No baby yet though.

I do take the tails down after they foal. No reason really for them up or braided.

Her bag has grown. Still waxing, No change in milk. Or vulva.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 27, 2011)

When you say waxing, do you mean the tiny 'waxy' crusts that seem to appear at the teat opening? If so this is not the actual waxing that usually happens very close to foaling (I say usually, as we all know mini mares often do things that are not 'usual' LOL!) The true waxing in a mare cannot be missed, it looks like the stream of wax that you find down the side of a candle and hangs down at about an inch in length. Quite often you will not see it at all as it breaks off really easily, but once seen it is often/usually (LOL!) a sign that the mare will foal shortly/that night/within 24 hours.

Just not sure if what you are seeing is this 'proper' wax, as you have said several times "still waxing"?

Was so hoping to hear news of a foal today - good luck once again for tonight!

Anna


----------



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2011)

Just a side note waxing doesnt mean it will go that quick. I have had mares hold wax for 2-3 days before they decided to get down and busy.


----------



## Tremor (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, I tested her milk. I was only able to get 0.5 ML. So, we cut down the distilled to 3 ML. It was 6 ML. Is that okay?

I got about a 7.8?


----------

